# [Alimentation] Poweroff à moitié ! [Résolu]

## BENJI

Bonjour,

Je suis un peu surpris.

J'ai un pc fixe, c'est un celeron 1,3 Ghz.

J'aime bien lancer les compilations la nuit et quand il a finit que le PC s'éteingne tout seul.

C'est ce que j'espèrai faire en utilisant 

```
... && shutdown -P 0
```

effectivement le PC s'arrête (system halted) mais la tour reste allumée et je suis obligé de l'éteindre manuellement.

J'ai vu qu'il existait un script poweroff que j'ai également essayé mais qui me donne le même résultat.

Qu'est-ce qui cloche doc ?   :Confused: 

== Voilà comment a été résolu ce problème ================================================

Ajouter acpi=force dans grub.conf sur la ligne de chargement du noyauLast edited by BENJI on Mon Mar 19, 2007 10:06 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Magic Banana

Et avec l'option -h ?

```
# ... && shutdown -h now
```

Je ne saisis pas la nuance entre "to power off" et "to halt" mais comme j'ai toujours utilisé la seconde sans problème...

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Quant tu éteint ton PC "a la main" ça marche ?

Si non que donne :

```
zcat /proc/config.gz | egrep "^CONFIG_ACPI|^CONFIG_APM" ?
```

Et si tu as pas de /proc/config.gz

```
cat /usr/src/linux/.config | egrep "^CONFIG_ACPI|^CONFIG_APM" ?
```

----------

## DidgeriDude

Juste une question : n'est-il pas parfois risqué d'éteindre la machine après une mise à jour à cause d'un etc-update non exécuté ?

----------

## Magic Banana

C'est dangereux dans quelques cas assez rare (par exemple la mise à jour de shadow). Il convient donc d'utiliser l'option --pretend avant la mise à jour suivie de l'arrêt de la machine.

----------

## BENJI

 *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> zcat /proc/config.gz | egrep "^CONFIG_ACPI|^CONFIG_APM" ?
> ```
> ...

 

me donne

```

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=m

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=m

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=2001

CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

```

Manque t-il qqch !

----------

## sebtx

Salut,

Personnellement pour un problème de poweroff je regarderais plutôt du côté de l'APM  :Smile: 

----------

## nemo13

bonsoir,

pour ce que j'ai cru comprendre :

1) ACPI et APM s'excluent mutuellement.

2) APM est obsolète( pour les machines récentes s'entend )

3) je n'ai pas compris si tu as répondu clairement à la question de GentooUser@Clubic

  quel résultat sur un arrêt à la mimine ?

dans le cas où tu as le même symptôme que pour ton emerge,

```
 sys-apps/sysvinit

     Available versions:  2.86-r5 2.86-r6 2.86-r7 2.86-r8

     Installed versions:  2.86-r7(10:17:36 03.02.2007)(-ibm -selinux -static)

     Homepage:            http://freshmeat.net/projects/sysvinit/

     Description:         /sbin/init - parent of all processes
```

à emerger peut t'aider

A+

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

 *BENJI wrote:*   

>  *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> zcat /proc/config.gz | egrep "^CONFIG_ACPI|^CONFIG_APM" ?
> ```
> ...

 

Apparemment pas de PB de ce coté, essai quand même d'éteindre après un "modprobe button".

Sinon c'est quelle carte mère ?

----------

## BENJI

Qu'entendez-vous par un arrêt à la main ?

Je l'arrête déjà en ligne de commande alors je ne comprends pas bien la question !

zcat /proc/config.gz | egrep "^CONFIG_APM"

ne me donne aucune sortie.

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

init 0 ou shutdown -h now, mais je pense plutôt a un problème d'ACPI|APM.

----------

## BENJI

Ca donne la même chose !

System halted !

Plus de clavier plus de souris mais le boitier tourne toujours et je suis obligé de l'éteindre manuellement en appuyant sur le bouton.

A quoi penses-tu par un pb ACPI | APM ?

Qu'est-ce que je peux faire maintenant ?

Il manque qqch dans le noyau je le sens mais quoi ?

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Tu as essayé modprobe button ?

Quel modèle de carte mère ? (peut-être qu'il te faut l'APM et pas l'ACPI)

----------

## ptah

Salut Benji,

Je te suggère de tester ça :

* Compilation du support APM en module

* Charger le module

* Tenter le shutdown

Si ta machine s'étteint, tu as deviné ce qu'il te reste à faire  :Smile: 

(J'ai eu, il y a assez longtemps le même problème et il me semble l'avoir résolu en chargeant l'APM)

----------

## Magic Banana

```
CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=m 
```

C'est cela qui ne va pas. La gestion de l'arrêt de ton ordinateur est compilé en module et tu ne le charges pas. Donc soit tu charges le module (en le mettant dans /etc/modules.autoload/2.6 ou un truc du genre) soit tu recompiles ton noyau pour passer cette option en dur.

Étant donné qu'il n'y a, a priori, aucun intérêt à retirer la gestion de l'arrêt automatique de la machine, autant passer l'option en dur.

----------

## _droop_

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=m 
> ```
> ...

 

Salut,

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON sert à gérer les événements quand tu appuies sur le bouton de ton boitier pas à eteindre l'ordi...

Dans un premier temps, il faudrait tester avec la commande halt plutôt que shutdown -P...

Enfin éteindre la machine après une mise à jour c'est un peu risqué...

----------

## Magic Banana

 *_droop_ wrote:*   

> CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON sert à gérer les événements quand tu appuies sur le bouton de ton boitier pas à eteindre l'ordi...
> 
> Dans un premier temps, il faudrait tester avec la commande halt plutôt que shutdown -P...

 

Il me semble qu'en ayant oublié cette option avant de compiler linux, je m'étais retrouvé avec le même soucis que lui... mais ça date, je peux me tromper.

Sinon le halt plutôt que le shutdown, c'est aussi la première chose que je luis ai suggéré.  :Wink: 

----------

## _droop_

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Sinon le halt plutôt que le shutdown, c'est aussi la première chose que je luis ai suggéré. 

 

C'était pour le rappeler, j'ai oublié de citer ton nom   :Wink: 

----------

## BENJI

halt me donne le même résultat !

Plus drôle encore quand je fais un : modprobe button 

j'ai un beau message d'erreur (que je n'ai pas gardé bien sûr !   :Embarassed:  ) qui me dit qu'il ne trouve pas button.ko ! !

Encore une fois si je me rappelle bien.

Sinon je sais plus qui me l'a demandé mais ma carte c'est une MSI VIA 694T Pro.

Avant de recompiler le noyau je voudrais être sûr du coup (j'ai peu de temps à y consacrer, c'est l'autre problème)

Un test rapide ne consiterait-il pas à booter sur le cd d'install de gentoo et de regarder si l'extinction du PC fonctionne correctement et voir je ne sais où ce qu'il y a dans le noyau ?

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------

## xaviermiller

 *BENJI wrote:*   

> Un test rapide ne consiterait-il pas à booter sur le cd d'install de gentoo et de regarder si l'extinction du PC fonctionne correctement et voir je ne sais où ce qu'il y a dans le noyau ?
> 
> Qu'en pensez-vous ?

 

Excellente idée.

Regarde aussi si tu n'as pas une mise à jour de ton BIOS donnant un meilleur support ACPI/APM.

----------

## BENJI

J'ai booté sur le CD minimal 2006.1.

Un halt m'éteint correctement le PC

==> donc pas besoin de mise à jour du BIOS !

Sinon au boot (toujours du CD) j'ai vu les lignes (de mémoire toujours...) :

No loading support ACPI       [OK]

No loading support APM        [OK]

Bref, ça continue je comprend rien !

 :Shocked: 

Maintenant je peux rebooter sur ce CD mais il faudrait me dire où chercher l'info

Et qqn peut-il me répondre à ça :

 *Quote:*   

> Plus drôle encore quand je fais un : modprobe button 
> 
> j'ai un beau message d'erreur (que je n'ai pas gardé bien sûr !  ) qui me dit qu'il ne trouve pas button.ko ! ! 
> 
> 

 

Il est pourtant compilé en module et je ne peux pas le charger (c'est peut-être pas le bon nom de module)

----------

## Magic Banana

Recompile ton noyau en mettant ACPI_BUTTON en dur. C'est plus simple et plus "logique".

Vérifie aussi que acpid est bien lancé pendant la phase d'init avec "eselect rc ..." (je ne suis pas sous Gentoo en ce moment mais eselect est bien foutu et te guidera mieux que moi vers la commande qui t'intéresse).

----------

## Mickael

Montre nous également la sortie de cette commande : 

```

rc-update show
```

s'il te plaît.

----------

## Magic Banana

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> Montre nous également la sortie de cette commande : 
> 
> ```
> 
> rc-update show
> ...

 

C'est la même chose que je veux mais je suis moins vieux jeu que toi !  :Laughing:  eselect étant fait pour centraliser un certain nombre de chose, autant s'en servir.

----------

## BENJI

Je n'ai pas encore recompilé le noyau mais 

rc-update show me donne :

```
           alsasound |      default

            bootmisc | boot

             checkfs | boot

           checkroot | boot

               clock | boot

         consolefont | boot

                dbus |      default

                 gpm |      default

                hald |      default

            hostname | boot

             keymaps | boot

               local |      default nonetwork

          localmount | boot

             modules | boot

            net.eth0 |      default

              net.lo | boot

            netmount |      default

           rmnologin | boot

           syslog-ng |      default

             urandom | boot

          vixie-cron |      default

                 xdm |      default

```

et un eselect rc show

```

Status of init scripts in runlevel default

  alsasound                 [started]

  dbus                      [started]

  gpm                       [started]

  hald                      [started]

  local                     [started]

  net.eth0                  [started]

  netmount                  [started]

  syslog-ng                 [started]

  vixie-cron                [started]

  xdm                       [started]

```

Effectivement je ne vois pas de acpid.

Qu'est-ce que vous en concluez doc ?

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

acpid gère les "évènements" comme l'appuie sur le bouton power mais n'est pas nécessaire pour la mise hors-tension automatique du PC.

Je viens de tester et mon PC s'arrête normalement même sans le module button de l'ACPI donc essai l'APM !

----------

## ptah

 *Quote:*   

> Salut Benji,
> 
> Je te suggère de tester ça :
> 
> * Compilation du support APM en module
> ...

 

BIS  :Smile: 

----------

## Mickael

juqste pour info dans mon cas, et il faut bien les deux niveaux suivants pour acpid :

```
acpid | battery      default
```

----------

## BENJI

```

Power management options (ACPI, APM)  --->

 APM (Advanced Power Management) BIOS Support  --->

     <M> APM (Advanced Power Management) BIOS support   

             [ ]   Ignore USER SUSPEND (NEW)

             [ ]   Enable PM at boot time (NEW)

             [ ]   Make CPU Idle calls when idle (NEW)

             [ ]   Enable console blanking using APM (NEW)

             [ ]   RTC stores time in GMT (NEW)

             [ ]   Allow interrupts during APM BIOS calls (NEW)

             [ ]   Use real mode APM BIOS call to power off (NEW)

```

ça suffit ça pour ajouter le module APM ou il faut que j'ajoute autre chose ? Du genre le dernier ?

----------

## ptah

Tu peux ajouter :

```
[*]   Use real mode APM BIOS call to power off (NEW)

```

Mais d'après mes souvenir juste en ajoutant le module apm, un modprobe apm puis une extinction ça avait fonctionné...

----------

## BENJI

 :Cool: 

J'ai fini par trouver sans toucher au noyau !

Je trouvais curieux que tout l'ACPI soit compilé et que je ne puisse pas ajouter modprob button (souvenez-vous).

Je me suis donc dit que qqch schuntait le chargement de l'ACPI.

J'ai donc fait un dmesg | grep ACPI et dans la liste j'ai trouvé ACPI disable !   :Shocked: 

Une petite recherche m'a permis de voir qu'au début du dev de l'ACPI pour les BIOS trop vieux cette fonction était désactivée pour éviter des problème car trop instabe.

Sachant ça, je me suis donc précipité sur mon grub.conf pour y ajouter sur la ligne du chargement du kernel l'option

```
acpi=force
```

.

J'ai rebooté et j'ai pu ensuite éteindre normalement ma machine avec un beau petit halt !

Je sentais bien que j'avais pas besoin de recompiler le noyau.

Merci pour votre aide et ne vous en faîtes pas je reviens bientôt car mon prochain challenge c'est partage samba de fichier et d'imprimante... à la lecture de la doc ça à l'aire tout un programme   :Rolling Eyes: 

A+ et bon dimanche !

----------

## loopx

Tiens au fait, quand on utilise

```

# COMMANDE1 && COMMANDE2

```

Ben en fait, si la commande 1 s'ai raté, ben la commande 2 se lance pas ... si je me trompe pas...

Il serait préférable d'utiliser un ";" à la place de "&&" ...

(a confirmer)

----------

## ptah

 *Quote:*   

> Ben en fait, si la commande 1 s'ai raté, ben la commande 2 se lance pas ... si je me trompe pas... 

 

tout à fait

 *Quote:*   

> Il serait préférable d'utiliser un ";" à la place de "&&" ... 

 

Tout dépend de ce que l'on veut :

-éteindre quoi qu'il arrive :

```
;
```

-éteindre seulement si l'emerge à réussit :

```
&&
```

----------

## _Seth_

Il me semble que c'est un poil dangereux de faire un emerge puis d'éteindre son pc. Cela ne pose-t'il pas de problèmes lorsqu'il faut mettre à jour des fichiers de conf avant de rebooter (genre baselayout ) ?

Au passage, il y a un guide très complet, qui explique comment utiliser l'acpi de façon plus complète  :Razz: 

----------

## boozo

 *_Seth_ wrote:*   

> Il me semble que c'est un poil dangereux de faire un emerge puis d'éteindre son pc. Cela ne pose-t'il pas de problèmes lorsqu'il faut mettre à jour des fichiers de conf avant de rebooter (genre baselayout ) ? 

 

Allons _seth_... faut te mouiller plus maintenant... tu sais pertinemment que tu as raison   :Razz:  (shadow il y a qq temps par exemple ou pour du cryptage de partoche,... çà peut-être sympa à rattraper dans certains cas  ^^ )

----------

## _droop_

 *_Seth_ wrote:*   

> Il me semble que c'est un poil dangereux de faire un emerge puis d'éteindre son pc. Cela ne pose-t'il pas de problèmes lorsqu'il faut mettre à jour des fichiers de conf avant de rebooter (genre baselayout ) ? 

 

Il me semble que celà a été indiqué au début de ce sujet, mais tu as raison de le rappeler.

----------

